# Some of my satanics.



## MikhailsDinos

Uroplatus phantasticus

3D







3D






lichen






lichen






tripod






tripod


----------



## hibiscusmile

Boy they are really cute little guys! I bet they are fun!


----------



## Peter Clausen

If I was going to get ANY gecko, that would be the one! I've always wanted one. I did just pick up my first trio of non-invertebrate pets a few weeks ago (for my kids): a red eyed tree frog, a cornsnake and a veiled chameleon. We're really enjoying pets with a little backbone  

Peter


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Peter,

I agree with you, a little backbone is great.  I've got one chameleon at the moment &amp; thoroughly enjoy him. But I have been thinking about getting a corn snake for some time now, they are great with people &amp; get to be a nice size. You picked some nice choices.... stunning animals.

PS

When &amp; if I start getting babies from this species of gecko, I will let you know.  

Thanks again

Mikhail



Peter said:


> If I was going to get ANY gecko, that would be the one! I've always wanted one. I did just pick up my first trio of non-invertebrate pets a few weeks ago (for my kids): a red eyed tree frog, a cornsnake and a veiled chameleon. We're really enjoying pets with a little backbone  Peter


----------



## Mantis_Whisper

I've seen a couple of these at reptile shows, always WAY out of my price range though.

I love how they look like leaves, and they're adorable.


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Thank you!

I paid $400 for the group, but well worth it.  



Mantis_Whisper said:


> I've seen a couple of these at reptile shows, always WAY out of my price range though.I love how they look like leaves, and they're adorable.


----------



## ThorEH

Great geckos and great pics Mikhail !

Will post some reptilepics myself today  Even some U.phantasticus


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Thank you!

I saw your stunning pictures on flickr the other day and was amazed at how well you capture these beautiful reptiles.

Thanks again

Mikhail



ThorEH said:


> Great geckos and great pics Mikhail !Will post some reptilepics myself today  Even some U.phantasticus


----------



## spawn

What are the satanic leaf tail geckos like? Are they similar to crested geckos or flying geckos (P. kuhli)?


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Hi,

They are very different from the two species. They are very slow, but fragile. They are sensitive to temperatures and a lot people lose them to hot or warm weather. So If you are keeping it cool around the 70s at all times you will be okay. Otherwise, I dont handle them at all, just to take pictures every so often. I have them in a natural cage setup and I placed spring tails in there with them. The spring tails eat most of the waste the geckos produce. I use plant growing lights so that the plants thrive. If you were to get a leaf tail gecko, I've heard by experts that Mossy Leaf Tailed Geckos ( Uroplatus sikorae ) are the way to start. I've never owned this species but will soon. I've kept geckos for 8 years now, so thats the reason I went with the satanics. But any one can keep this species if you keep the right requirements for them.

Thanks again

Mikhail



spawn said:


> What are the satanic leaf tail geckos like? Are they similar to crested geckos or flying geckos (P. kuhli)?


----------



## asdsdf

Wow, so many different morphs for the same species!!!! They look a-mazing.


----------



## Sparky

I wish I can afford these.


----------



## acerbity

I know this is an old thread, but someone locally is selling a male satanic in my town for 100$ I'm really tempted!


----------



## Stephen Shikaze

Very nice geckos. Love the first photo.

-Stephen


----------



## MANTIS DUDE

evil,

:lol: yet awsome!


----------



## inferno

freckin sweet geckos. always wanted em


----------

